# Another Christmas Layout



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been using this 4' x 6' layout for about 8 years. I only run the HO trains during December. I have to disassemble the layout and haul the frame up the stairs. I am planing to add extensions 2' x 5' with an access hole near the 4' x 6'. I am going to post some ideas on the design layout forum for some feed back. I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and have Happy New Year. I am not sure if the picture will be included?


----------



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I will try to include the attachment picture again.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Like your layout! Thats a nice setup 
What trains are you running there?

Anyway good luck with moving it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lance after your done loading the pictures go back to the paper clip and click on the attachment again it will then show up as a picture instead of a clickable link. If you just download them and don't go back a second time everyone will have to click to see and if you have a lot of pictures that becomes a pain in the you know what. Also some have slower computers and it takes them a while to go back and forth clicking each one.
If you don't know what paper clip I am talking about ask me.


Suggestions?

Move the fish tank and build it right there, save the spot for the tree and leave it there all year. 
Are you still going to take it up after the holidays? Or are you going to build it permanent somewhere?

Continue the thread here, you are in the Layout forum why scatter it all around the site?


----------



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Ed, I always have problems with the attachments, I need to practice more? 

Trains Galore, there is a brand new Bachmann 2-8-0 Consolidation and a 25 year old IHC 2-6-0 Mogul.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok thanks
how well does the 25 yr old one run? what do you do for maintenance?
I have a very old hornby from 80's doesn't run well but it's a nice train so thought I might fix it up, although apparently you have to do something to the wheels as it doesn't like modern code 100


----------



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello tg, The 25 yr old IHC only runs a few hours during each December. I do oil the rod pins every year and occasionally the motor bearings. There was a comment about this IHC engine on the early internet about a person that ran this engine for two weeks without problems. The biggest improvement for me was switching from brass to nickel silver track, big help.


----------

